# Tetra Tetratec EX700 real flow rate.



## zvirus (12 Jul 2009)

Hi Everyone,

 This information may help  before You  go to the shop and spend money.  
 I took EX700 for my Juwel 180. I decided that 700l/h [possible average flow rate 500-600l/h] will be far enough for my tank volume.

 I`ve check the filter at the  two water surface levels 150cm [59"] and 70cm [28"]. There was no media in the filter[!]
 I`ve used 1l jug and my watch. The Jug was filled in 10 sec at the level 150cm and in 10sec at the level 70cm.
 Real measured flow rate = 360l/h  
 I`d like to congratulate Tetra good marketing. It`s always easy to put on the box 700l/h  but it`s not acceptable for me when REAL flow rate is 50% less :!:
 That`s why i chose Eheim 2217...


----------



## Nick16 (12 Jul 2009)

thats wierd because mine is much nearer the 700lph mark.

where did you test it? is the filter below the tank? if so by how much?


----------



## zvirus (12 Jul 2009)

Hi,

 Sorry i should say that before. Filter on the floor + a bucket + a chair.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2009)

zvirus said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This information may help  before You  go to the shop and spend money.
> I took EX700 for my Juwel 180. I decided that 700l/h [possible average flow rate 500-600l/h] will be far enough for my tank volume.
> ...



I running a 2080 and its lost half is flow rate once filter media added, OEM flow rate 1700 lph actual lph 675. Also see attached thread regarding flow rates viewtopic.php?f=38&t=5871.

Regards
paul.


----------



## zvirus (13 Jul 2009)

Hi,

 Yes. I agree, but not always the flow is 50% less than OEM.
 Have a look here: http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/bigpics/eheiminfo.htm

 My Eheim 2217 - OEM flow - 1000l/h. Real flow - about 700l/h [70% of OEM flow]
 Mind that my tested EX700 was completely empty.
 It`s really annoying when You see on the box 700l/h and You get only 50% of the "marketing" flow.
 Have You ever seen similar web site with Tetra filter? I spend a lot of time to find real flow rate for EX series and I never ever found it.


----------



## mlgt (16 Jul 2009)

Some very interesting observations and this has swayed me to opt for an Eheim 2217.

At first I was going to purchase the TTex1200. 

Thank you for taking the time and testing this out and sharing the information.

R


----------



## AdAndrews (17 Jul 2009)

i brought a ttex600 for a 35litre, and its currently cyling for 6 weeks in a 60litre, i can tell that the flow rate is no where near than that suggested, but heyho, even if its half im still doing fine for a 35litre tank


----------

